# Auto trail Arapaho water tank



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

A friend of mine owns an Arapaho and wants to know if there is an inspection cover/cap allowing access to the inside of the fresh water tank, if so where?


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

If its anything like our Autotrail Apache then I am afraid the answer is no, there isn't one :? 

Trevor


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*water tank*

I have a dakota and there is a excess panel underneath the vehical by rear axle , I have cleaned out mine due to a bad taste in water ,models cant be that much a like hope this helps


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank's I will let him know


----------

